# Banded X Unmarked Brindle Litter (pics added!)



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Born a few days ago.
The doe only had 4. 3 males and 1 female.
*1 banded- not sure on coloring yet (male)
*1 Brindle (female)
*1 unmarked brindle (male)
*1 unknown (PE) (male)

Pictures soon


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Pictures soon isn't good enough, we need them now  x


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

how come she gets all the unknowns lol shes breeding mutants


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

lol, they must be mutants.
The banded may be a unmarked brindle, but the last 1 I have no idea on.
Im uploading the pictures right now,lol


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

3 days









5 Days









6 days


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The one in the fourth pic looks like a beauty. Is that the one you call banded? The rear quarters are colored as well?


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks
Yep, thats the banded one. Its rear is colored, its just not showing very well in the picture.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

The banded one is pretty


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

They are adorable


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

that grey looks kind of silvery to me


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Gorgeous little ones! x


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

6th picture, lovely markings!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks  
The grey one looks silverisih to me as well,but the only thing I know about the parents is the doe is a black banded and the dad is an unmarkled brindle.

From Yesterday:


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

its pink eyed as its either dove or silver with how dark it looks on above pic i'd say dove


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Yep, its the only pink eyed one from the litter. Im leaning towards dove as well.


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

very pretty babys love the brindle wish we could get them over here


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

If I had a way to get you some, I have lots of brindles that need a home right now


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

wow that dove's really getting dark the older it gets.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Yep, he is getting much darker now


----------

